

A chicken in every pot, an email address for every app - fomojola
http://engineering.hipmob.com/2012/10/16/A-Chicken-in-every-pot-%2C-an-email-in-every-app/

======
fomojola
Femi from Hipmob here - we recently released an email gateway for our mobile
live chat product: if you add Hipmob to your app we now give your app an email
address. You can send an email and have it show up in your app: lets you use
your existing tools, but still keep your users in your app. Hope this explains
the piece a bit better - let me know if there's any more info I can provide
(femi@hipmob.com).

------
rapcal
Getting a 404 ('There isn't a GitHub Page hosted here, sorry.')

~~~
kunle
Apologies - just fixed it. Sorry about that and thx for spotting.

